# Columbia or DWM bazooka?



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello all,


I am considering buying a new bazooka, as my current TT is getting tired, and my DWM which I bought used... and due to neglect, I inherited someone else's problem. It needs some TLC. 

While most of my tools are TT, I really didn't like the taper when I first got it. Way too stiff/tight, even for new. nor did I like the cast 3" angle head as it was adjusted improperly out of the box and the grooved frame stop depth was different on both sides, which obviously caused more difficulty for adjustment. My mud runner, which I love, was sent back when new (in 2003) for leakage around the piston. QC?

Anyway, I'm thinking about trying the Columbia, or possibly the DWM again, as it is a couple of hundred $$ less and I'm sure better than my sample would indicate. Thoughts?


Btw, I've seen mentioned a few times on here about the Mud runner and 4" Tapeworm head combination. I've been running it like this for the past 9 yrs....it works great!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

It sounds like the Hardened taper, built for Wall Tools by Columbia, could be an interesting choice. Typing 'Hardened' in the upper right hand search box on your screen, when you're in the main DWT area or at the top of a page in a thread, will bring up posts about it.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw, if you do order one from Wall Tools, tell them you're a DryWallTalk member, and that should get you a 10% discount.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi,

That is a nice looking tool. 

I do have a couple of concerns about the Columbia.

Taken from reviews....

#1 Issues of cables breaking easily.

#2 more leakage than expected.

This might not necessarily be the tool, but possibly the user/s


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been running my hardened taper since they came out same cable has never leaked and the adjustable tension can't be beat great tool . But do yourself a favor throw Rick hardmans 3 point creaser wheel on it best 15 dollars you'll spend also available at walltools.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Do yourself a favour and just buy it.
Also, do as sdrdrywall suggested. Throw a creaser wheel on it.





http://www.walltools.com/products/a...d-by-columbia-automatic-taper-col-htaper.html

http://www.walltools.com/hsi-3-point-creaser-wheel-for-columbia-tapetech-and-g2-hsi-3pcw-025.html


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Square Foot said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is a nice looking tool.
> 
> ...


Haven't had those problems with the 3 year old Columbia I mostly use, or with the other Columbias we use, so could be the users.

But not saying there might not be a less than well performing Columbia put out there at times. I think Bazooka Joe(?) might have got one, but he said Columbia fixed things up for him in a :thumbsup: way.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

That creaser wheel looks interesting....might order for my other tapers.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Curious? Wall tools says that these are "triple anodized" I wonder how much more durable it is than regular hard coat anodizing? Not a big jump in price, so it's a plus for the one buying.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> Curious? Wall tools says that these are "triple anodized" I wonder how much more durable it is than regular hard coat anodizing? Not a big jump in price, so it's a plus for the one buying.


Well ask yourself how long regular hard anodized bazooka's last. 
I know allot of guys on here who've had the same bazooka for 10-15 years. If not more.
So with the hardened, I'm pretty sure you've got one for life. :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I've wore the finish off a tape tech but my hardened looks the same as new :thumbsup:


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ive had a couple tubes over the years hated my tt loved my tapemaster but sent it in for repair and never seen it again so in 92 bought a tapeworm and it's by far a better design then other brands and runs way smoother but there pump sucks still my favorite tube i just switched pumps then last year bought the new hardenedby Ciolumbia its ok leaks around top cover which drives me nuts but it looks cool stil just not as smooth as the old Tapeworm


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

dieselman350 said:


> Ive had a couple tubes over the years hated my tt loved my tapemaster but sent it in for repair and never seen it again so in 92 bought a tapeworm and it's by far a better design then other brands and runs way smoother but there pump sucks still my favorite tube i just switched pumps then last year bought the new hardenedby Ciolumbia its ok leaks around top cover which drives me nuts but it looks cool stil just not as smooth as the old Tapeworm


I don't know how much of a lip there is where the cover plate sits on the Hardened but you might be able to try a little bit of silicone caulk made for aluminum. Lightly sand the plates backside, clean off and apply light film of caulk. Dries pretty quick but I usually let it sit for a day.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well ask yourself how long regular hard anodized bazooka's last.
> I know allot of guys on here who've had the same bazooka for 10-15 years. If not more.
> So with the hardened, I'm pretty sure you've got one for life. :thumbsup:


I've been procrastinating on this zook due to other needed tool upgrades. I hope that the HT price doesn't increase over the next couple of months? DM king taper just went up by $200.00


----------

